# Upgraded ship's searchlight - MBS-450 Francis



## Walterk (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, I am a gear junkie. 

Overexposed






For quite some time I had my eyes open for a HID upgrade for my boat's searchlight. Thinking 80-100W HID to improve over the 300W Halogen, brass housing, glass mirror, stainles fittings. But I haven't run into a proper ballast that is suitable for mounting outdoors. Then I found a proper light for reasonable money on the internet. I was told it was used, but when it arrived it looked to me as new. To make this work with my set-up, I only had to make some minor upgrades. 





To top it off, I have filters for nightvision equipment (850nm) and for low light digital imaging and CCTV (715nm).






First I fitted a Ushio UXL-75-E bulb in this light for best performance, luckily I purchased the adapter to fit this bulb from BVH earlier. 
It seems that since CPF-member Ra discovered the Ushio 75-XL E to be a vast improvement, Peak Beam adopted this bulb, and have them made to their specifications for current stock lights. ( Called UXL-75-PB, longer to be compatible with older Gen 1+2 bulbs, and with a slightly smaller bulbous envelop compared to UXL-75-E.)

Then I mounted a switch in the handle to make it run on 'High' continous. The light can run on high continous with no problem.
Due to the pink switch, I do not need to press the joystick to the right all the time and have my hand free. For controlling all functions I mounted the original handle on a slab of Delrin to add some weight. 






The vertical and horizontal adjustement is controlled by the hand lever of the Francis searchlight. 






Last, for longevity and easier maintenance, I wanted the light to be waterproof and dis-mountable. I had the quick-release coupling plate form Peak Beam, then shaped and bolted some aluminium profiles, and now it's just four no-tools-required-nuts and it's bolted on the exisiting searchlight. 











I don't like the flimpsy connectors and gaskets on the Maxa Beam, so I used MSPolymer for gaskets and sealing some nutheads. Proper cable glands and Harting connectors to make the 8-pole connections resistant to salt water spray. Maxa Beam is a great lamp, but it would benefit better gasket and rim design in any position. The lens bezel is it weakest point at this moment, the bezel is not stiff enough, the three screws serve the gasket only with very little pressure to close gaps on the whole perimeter. There is a reason Peak Beam now offers a IP66 graded housing for 24/7 exterior use. 
















To the eye










Halogen





XSA-Wide low





XSA-Wide high





Halogen and XSA-Wide high





Halogen and XSA-Spot high





XSA-Spot high






I especially like the variable focus and the IR-filters. 
Now there is only one more thing to do; sail and use it! 
Can't wait.


----------



## petersmith6 (Dec 30, 2013)

nurse...i need klenex.....just had....an accedent in my pants....


----------



## Richard D (Jun 15, 2014)

This is a fascinating job - and great idea to mount parallel to Francis.
WalterK: you appear to be resident expert on these mods, so what I would like to ask is what bulb you are using in your Francis light? It looks like a 300mm light and I know they have standard halogen and also Metal Halide and Xenon. I would like to upgrade my FR280s to xenon - any ideas where I can get a kit for this -either 230vAC or 24vDC.

My 14" Perkos use incandescent bulbs in P28S sockets (GE T14 FKD) which give 23000 lumens but are a bit yellow and would like to change these as well. But not easy to know what bulbs and ballasts to use. 

Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Walterk (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Richard,

The Francis has a 24V 250 or 300Watt halogen bulb. To equal the lumens I think I would need 80Watt HID.
I would look for a automotive kit, and use it with a 24V to 12V DC-DC converter.
The same lumen and more throw from the higher surface brightness of the HID would be a simple proper upgrade in my opinion.
I did not investigate much into the XSA and replacing the bulb for this light, mainly because I did not want to end up with a half finished or half satisfying light. 
And its good to have different beams on board.

Can't tell the precise bulb, as I have loads of stock but they are various dia projector bulbs with small filaments.

Good luck, and show us the results?


----------



## Richard D (Jun 20, 2014)

Inspecting the Perko, and Carlisle searchlights we have have found quite a lot of degradation in 4 of the glass reflectors through damp or fungus. I have 4 which are 30% discolored or missing silvering on the edges. The glass is perfect 
Does anyone have any idea where I can get these glass concave or parabolic mirrors re-silvered - preferably in England or Holland which is convenient for me. I could send to USA as last resort but they are heavy, and it means risk of courier damage in transit. And what it might cost? They are 12" and 14" diameter, so I guess new ones would cost a lot more.

Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Walterk (Jun 25, 2014)

Maybe ask a good old fashioned opticien or photography shop for recoating. Or search on DIY telescope building forum and post question for local coating service. It's just a mirror, it is not precision optics.
Wouldn't be surprised when it is cheaper to buy another light second hand thats in a better condition.


----------

